# Possible move to Stuttgart



## Humblefish

My wife has been offered a job in Stuttgart making €67,000. We are Americans having previously lived in London UK, but have only visited Germany. It is just my wife and myself, as we have no children. If I may ask a couple of questions/get some opinions:

1. Is €67,000 (gross) enough for the both of us to live on in Stuttgart? Assuming worst case scenario (that being I never get a job there.) I understand you pay roughly 1/2 of your gross in German taxes, plus we still need to figure out how much in American taxes we would still have to pay.

2. Can anyone provide some links for flat letting in Stuttgart? Or suggestions for flats near Kelley Barracks?

I'm just trying to make sure we have the basics covered before proceeding with this.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'd say that "half" your gross in taxes is something of an exaggeration. The salary you mentioned should be more than adequate for a reasonable lifestyle, even for two people, If you've been living in the UK for a while, you probably already know about the FEIE and the FTC. Given that the salary is well below the FEIE limit, chances are you would not be paying taxes to the US, but rather just filing returns. (Though that depends on any other sources of income you might have - investments, etc.)

I'll leave it to other folks to suggest online rental agencies (it was quite a while ago that I lived near Stuttgart) but you may want to make a couple of reconnaissance visits to work with rental agents. Granted, that's expensive (figure a good month's rent or so for the Makler fee), but you should be able to find something relatively quickly that way.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Humblefish

Bevdeforges said:


> I'll leave it to other folks to suggest online rental agencies (it was quite a while ago that I lived near Stuttgart) but you may want to make a couple of reconnaissance visits to work with rental agents. Granted, that's expensive (figure a good month's rent or so for the Makler fee), but you should be able to find something relatively quickly that way.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you for the reply. Did you enjoy living near Stuttgart? Pros/cons?


----------



## Bevdeforges

I actually lived near Pforzheim, which is just far enough away not to be a "suburb" of Stuttgart. Compared to sleepy little Pforzheim, Stuttgart seemed at the time to be busy and traffic clogged, but now that I've been living in Europe for 25 years I realize that's just traffic in a European city with little narrow roads. You get used to it after a while.

There is a lot to see and do in and around Stuttgart - and the transport system in the city is actually quite efficient. Lots of trams, which work out very well for your day to day excursions around town. I understand the area around the main train station in Stuttgart has been all dug up for a major renovation of the station. Not sure if it's done yet, but it appears to have really changed the downtown traffic patterns.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

My experience of Stuttgart is limited to a one-day business trip. However, a few general observations on relocating to Germany. 

€67k is reasonable enough for two, but you won't be getting rich. From an online calculator, the after-tax income would be €44k with only one partner working - that includes deductions for health insurance and pension. (Note, when you register your address, do not give a religious affiliation, or you'll be hit with the additional church tax. Much easier to say no up front than to change it later, so call yourself an atheist even if you're devout!) 

I have no first-hand experience but I expect the living costs are relatively high in the southwest. For apartments, start looking via sites like Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24. Not sure who the employer is but you mentioned barracks so possibly military - ask them if they have resources to help settle new employees, or recommendations for agents that have been used in the past (particularly if you don't speak German).


----------



## Humblefish

Thank you both for the input. This opportunity is far from being a done deal, but it's the most promising one we've had in 6+ months of looking. I will update this thread as I get more info.


----------



## Tellus

Stuttgart city is like a bowl, so best to live is on top - but you ´ll need a big wallet.
Traffic is horrible, air in the city even so.. be happy if your office is not down town.
But the area around is nice and good for living.


----------



## KayPee07

*Stuttgart*

Hi, I lived in Stuttgart (Stuttgart-Süd) for a few years and I have to say not a day goes by when I don't wish I was back there!

Did you end up moving there? 

Keira - always excited to hear about life in Germany


----------

